# Name Of Black Substance Used To Detail Silver



## Anonymous (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello forum members,

Does anyone know the name of the black substance used to detail silver? I saw it on a YouTube video before but I can't seem to find it.

The reason I need this is because I bought a graphite domino mold set and I'm going to make a domino set out of pure silver, but I want to detail the inside of the round spots with the black.

Any help appreciated.

Kevin
_
Edit is because I misspelled *Substance* in the title and spelled it *Subtance*._


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 1, 2012)

testerman said:


> Hello forum members,
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the black substance used to detail silver? I saw it on a YouTube video before but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/search?q=antiquing+silver&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 1, 2012)

Sulfur tarnishes silver "naturally." Drugstores should sell Flowers of Sulfur, it's just powdered sulfur. If you heat it, the fumes will tarnish a silver piece nearby. The fumes are toxic, though. Then you buff the tarnish off the high spots, for a natural looking contrast.

Jewelers supply stores sell black paint-on stuff that is used to make the indentations totally black, and buffs off the high places.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 1, 2012)

Whatever you do, make sure the object is clean before you do it. Maybe mild soap and a soft brush. No abrasives.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply *GSP* and *eeTHr*.

I think what I am looking for is what eeTHr stated.


> Jewelers supply stores sell black paint-on stuff that is used to make the indentations totally black, and buffs off the high places.


From the video I saw, the person dabbed the black (paint) on the piece of silver, then he used a rag to wipe off the excess, then he used a polishing rag or something similar to buff it out so it won't rub off on anything.

I also made an error in my Title. It should be Substance, but I typed Subtance... Oh Well. I'll double-check my spelling the next time. I hate when that happens, even though I looked over the thread before posting. 

Firefox is falling down on the job. :shock: 

Kevin


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 1, 2012)

The substance name is "*Liver of Sulfer*". I did a Google search for *blackening silver*

There are different types of it to give the same results, and I saw one that contains hydrochloric acid and tellurium. I guess a person could make it, if that's all the ingredients to it.

I saw the different varieties from the link below.
http://www.riogrande.com

Kevin


----------



## Jaffajake (Aug 1, 2012)

I've watched liver of sulphur tarnishing videos before. If you can get some, use that


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 1, 2012)

testerman said:


> I also made an error in my Title. It should be Substance, but I typed Subtance... Oh Well. I'll double-check my spelling the next time. I hate when that happens, even though I looked over the thread before posting.
> 
> Kevin



Kevin,
I am pretty sure you can edit a post or thread title if there is an error in it.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 1, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> testerman said:
> 
> 
> > I also made an error in my Title. It should be Substance, but I typed Subtance... Oh Well. I'll double-check my spelling the next time. I hate when that happens, even though I looked over the thread before posting.
> ...


Thanks Jim, correction has been made.

Kevin


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 22, 2012)

Look for "niello", a black semimetallic mixture that can be melted into engravings and also polished.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niello
And here are a recipy for niello
http://www.ganoksin.com/borisat/nenam/nillo-work-10-1.htm

/Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 23, 2012)

g_axelsson said:


> Look for "niello", a black semimetallic mixture that can be melted into engravings and also polished.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niello
> And here are a recipy for niello
> http://www.ganoksin.com/borisat/nenam/nillo-work-10-1.htm
> ...


That's waaay too much work. Besides, you have to melt silver and copper together, then melt lead and add powder sulfur to it. No matter the brand or what it's called, $20 and less hassles for me is worth it as long as it does the job. At least I know how it's made though. 

Kevin


----------

